# Things to do in Newcastle



## Yossarian (Jul 27, 2007)

I've never been to Newcastle in my life before - indeed, I've always struggled to believe the place actually existed (a whole city populated Geordies? Get outta here! ) - but due to poor planning, I'm going to be spending about seven hours there on Sunday, any suggestions?


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 27, 2007)

the Baltic is worth an hour. in fact, the walk from the train station down to the river down that steep hill and along the Tyne passed all the new stuff, get to the Baltic and come back along the Gateshead side is good. Lots to see... 

then just go for an amble - it's ace.


----------



## Firky (Jul 27, 2007)

Baltic
Biscuit Factory
Sage
Wander around the newly gentrified west end
Go to World HQ

and stuff

same as any city really.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jul 27, 2007)

It's worth coming up here just to see me


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 27, 2007)

i went to newcastle once, before they cleaned it up.  fucking grim it were.  like romford dropped into a closed victorian industrial estate and inhabited soley by incomprehensible street drunks and fourteen year old girls in tracksuits with babies.

i hated it.  except for the metro, which was clean, efficient, and so cheap that even though it was completely bunkable people appeared to pay for it.

funny place.  i'm sure my essential misanthropic teenage grumpiness may have clouded my view of the toon circa 1994.


----------



## Firky (Jul 27, 2007)

nah, that is pretty much what it was like up until new labour who injected billions into the city making it all cultral and costmepollytern - you can go along to the west end and get buggered rather than stabbed now.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jul 27, 2007)

Aye and the Metro isn't like that anymore.


----------



## Onket (Jul 27, 2007)

PM free spirit.

I went there a couple of months ago for a stag do & I expect I saw the worst parts of the city. Not recommended.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jul 27, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> PM free spirit.
> 
> I went there a couple of months ago for a stag do & I expect I saw the worst parts of the city. Not recommended.




You came to Swalwell and lived?


----------



## Onket (Jul 27, 2007)

skunkboy69 said:
			
		

> You came to Swalwell and lived?



I have got no idea. I am alive though.


----------



## Spion (Jul 28, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> you can go along to the west end and get buggered rather than stabbed now.


LOL. You should get a job with the tourist board


----------



## Firky (Jul 29, 2007)

http://travel.guardian.co.uk/newcastlegateshead/


----------



## dumbass (Jul 31, 2007)

oh, i Live near newcastle, and dont think its THAT bad, lol rather nice actually...
hmm, go to the metro, for some shoppin' or go down by the quayside..or something... 
  depends what your intrested in.


----------



## chio (Jul 31, 2007)

I was there the other day; there doesn't seem to be that much to _do_ unless you're in a group and like going out to bars. It's a bit like Manchester in that respect, only without the few other things Manchester has to do. I went to the Baltic but I wasn't that impressed, the work wasn't to my taste and they had room after room of Beryl bloody Cook. And they're really cheeky -- it's free, but they hassle you to put £3 in a box with *£3* on it in big letters as you go in. 

But whatever floats your boat; I'm sure it's, erm, _canny_ if you're into what they've got to offer there


----------



## free spirit (Aug 1, 2007)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> I've never been to Newcastle in my life before - indeed, I've always struggled to believe the place actually existed (a whole city populated Geordies? Get outta here! ) - but due to poor planning, I'm going to be spending about seven hours there on Sunday, any suggestions?


only just seen this, 7 hours on sunday in newcastle... you had a lucky escape, I'd have had you joining me on my post sunday lunch all day bender if I'd seen it in time


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 1, 2007)

Cheers everyone - had a nice wander around the centre and down the Tyne to the Baltic, then met up with a friend who lives there who showed me some of the city's fine pubs (and reminded me how good Geordie girls are at drinking ).

Seems like quite a good city, was pleasantly surprised and might even go back for a longer visit sometime.


----------



## LDR (Aug 1, 2007)

*Things to do in Newcastle*

Leave and join me on the piss down in London.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 2, 2007)

Byker Grove is kinda canny - you can smoke tabs round the back an everything man!


----------



## Gromit (Aug 2, 2007)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> and so cheap that even though it was completely bunkable people appeared to pay for it.



They do spot checks and if caught without a ticket they sting you with quite a hefty fine I'm told. So even though its bunkable people are more prepared to pay the cheap fee than risk the huge fine.

Basing the system on trust saves them a fortune on guards etc. which allows them to lower fares which makes the system popular and work well. If only Ariva Train Wales worked this way


----------



## zenie (Aug 2, 2007)

But Yoss I thought you were travelling?


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 3, 2007)

niksativa said:
			
		

> Byker Grove is kinda canny - you can smoke tabs round the back an everything man!



I used to live around the corner in Benwell Village from where that was shot. Byker Grove was originally shot in what was the Bishop of Newcastle's home. It was converted into a pub and named The Mitre. It probably ceased to be a pub shortly after I left Benwell to move to Jesmond in early 1987.


----------



## HarrisonSlade (Aug 11, 2007)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> I've never been to Newcastle in my life before - indeed, I've always struggled to believe the place actually existed (a whole city populated Geordies? Get outta here! ) - but due to poor planning, I'm going to be spending about seven hours there on Sunday, any suggestions?


If you're not into the following:

Casual racism
Queer bashing
Shouting "tits oot for the lads, like" at passing women
Drinking PINTS
Pissing in doorways
Getting "bladdered"
or 
Beating up old ladies for their pensions.

then just keep quiet, and your head down low. 

If the lurcals find oot that yor not into any of these, you may find yursel in intensive care.


----------



## mrkikiet (Aug 11, 2007)

HarrisonSlade said:
			
		

> If you're not into the following:
> 
> Casual racism
> Queer bashing
> ...



surprisingly having been bought up in the region I'm not into any of these things and there's plenty to do in Newcastle that isn't this.
However you're not here for proper discussion so we'll just leave it there.


----------



## HarrisonSlade (Aug 11, 2007)

mrkikiet said:
			
		

> surprisingly having been bought up in the region I'm not into any of these things and there's plenty to do in Newcastle that isn't this.


Yeah, but unless you upgrade your Playstation to the more recent model, your going to be screwed for new activities in the future.


----------



## mrkikiet (Aug 11, 2007)

Maybe I could get  Nintendo instead? or will that be beyond my geordie brain?


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 12, 2007)

HarrisonSlade said:
			
		

> If you're not into the following:
> 
> Casual racism
> Queer bashing
> ...



You've never left the relative 'safety' of London, have you?

Oh and you'll find this sort of behaviour elsewhere, not just in Newcastle.


----------



## HarrisonSlade (Aug 14, 2007)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> You've never left the relative 'safety' of London, have you?
> 
> Oh and you'll find this sort of behaviour elsewhere, not just in Newcastle.


Not as collectivally, I bet.


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 14, 2007)

HarrisonSlade said:
			
		

> If you're not into the following:
> 
> Casual racism
> Queer bashing
> ...




i've seen all those things in many places, harrison. How the fuck you think you can keep coming up with this shit is beyond me.


----------



## chio (Aug 14, 2007)

Drinking PINTS? Oh noes


----------



## dessiato (Aug 14, 2007)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> I've never been to Newcastle in my life before - indeed, I've always struggled to believe the place actually existed (a whole city populated Geordies? Get outta here! ) - but due to poor planning, I'm going to be spending about seven hours there on Sunday, any suggestions?


Only thing to do is to go somewhere nicer. In 7 hours you can easily drive to Edinburgh which has the festival going on, there is a Picasso exhibition too.


----------



## HarrisonSlade (Aug 14, 2007)

dessiato said:
			
		

> Only thing to do is to go somewhere nicer. In 7 hours you can easily drive to Edinburgh which has the festival going on, there is a Picasso exhibition too.


What pieces? 

I do hope that now the original poster has got through his turmoil in this awful little town, we can now talk of more important places, ie Edinburgh, Prague, New York, London, etc.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 15, 2007)

HarrisonSlade said:
			
		

> Not as collectivally, I bet.



Eh? Like I said, you've never left the relative safety of London, have you?


----------



## chio (Aug 15, 2007)

dessiato said:
			
		

> Only thing to do is to go somewhere nicer. In 7 hours you can easily drive to Edinburgh which has the festival going on, there is a Picasso exhibition too.



I went from Newcastle to Edinburgh last week and it took two and a half hours; it's not a quick hop!


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 15, 2007)

chio said:
			
		

> I went from Newcastle to Edinburgh last week and it took two and a half hours; it's not a quick hop!



It's a nice journey by rail.


----------



## HarrisonSlade (Aug 18, 2007)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> It's a nice journey by rail.


I agree. Such sights to see in the comfort of your torn Special Brew soaked seat. Tower blocks, burnt out cars, masses of shopping trolleys stacked in the river, the hills full of garbage (or the "Angel of the North" as you guys call it up there), etc.


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 18, 2007)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Eh? Like I said, you've never left the relative safety of London, have you?




if i recall correctly, Slade did once move to Brighton but found it tough going and moved back


----------



## HarrisonSlade (Aug 18, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> if i recall correctly, Slade did once move to Brighton but found it tough going and moved back


Yeah. I split up with my partner, who I still love dearly, but will never see again.

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 19, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> if i recall correctly, Slade did once move to Brighton but found it tough going and moved back



So he moved south, not north. I'll bet he's never been further north than London Gateway services on the M1.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 19, 2007)

HarrisonSlade said:
			
		

> I agree. Such sights to see in the comfort of your torn Special Brew soaked seat. Tower blocks, burnt out cars, masses of shopping trolleys stacked in the river, the hills full of garbage (or the "Angel of the North" as you guys call it up there), etc.



Hmmm, when was the last time you travelled on the GNER East Coast Main Line? Never, by the sound of things.


----------

